
Ask HN: Why does Uber need ID to DELETE account? - benten10
A friend of mine was asked to send a copy of her government-issued ID to confirm her account. It freaked her out too much -- they kept on creepily insisting she immediately send a copy -- so she wanted to close the account. Now they won&#x27;t let her close her account either, and demand to see a copy of her ID. Her number, email, CC info hasn&#x27;t changed, so why in EARTH does Uber want someone&#x27;s ID to DELETE their account? So now they&#x27;ve locked her out of her own account (they still have her CC info, and other highly personal info, mind), and won&#x27;t take any action until she shows her ID.<p>If someone from Uber&#x27;s lurking here, I wouldn&#x27;t mind help with the support. It is getting ridiculous
======
tobylane
They need the ID to progress with the account at all. Requesting an account
deletion is progress.

